# Dakota saddles?



## Cowgirls Boots

Anyone have any expierence with Dakota barrel saddles? I went saddle shopping today and found a nice 16 in barrel saddle. All leather. Suuuuuper comfy. Brand spankin new for $600 plus a trade in on my old ancient saddle. They retail $1000 + the guy said. 

This isn't the exact one but same thing. 
http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/dakota-barrel-racer.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide

Can't tell you anything about that barrel saddle.But I do own this Dakota :Western Saddle by Dakota - Flex Tree FQHB in 15" 16" or 17" USA Made 2212.
Bought it from the same outfit. Been a dang good saddle ! I would buy another Dakota if looking.Check to see these reviews here :Barrel Saddles

Maybe the saddle you've been looking at is in this group.

Rawhide


----------



## BarrelAddict

This site has good prices , the most expensive one I got a quote for was like $750 I believe

Handcrafted Saddles by Dakota - Page 1

I can post the prices I got from them tomorrow but they do all kinds of customizing for you. I'm also looking into a dakota!


----------



## BarrelAddict

Dak-353 base price is $690.99
Dak-345 base price is $726.99
Dak-342 base price is $666.99
Dak-325C base price is $714.99
Dak-310 base price is $738.99
Dak-314 base price is $696.99
Dak-307 base price is $708.99


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I actually just got a Dakota barrel racer for 650 + trade in on my old 50 yr old saddle. My parents gift to me for Christmas 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

From what I understand, they are a pretty decent saddle. They are no Circle Y or Martin type of saddle, but they are not junk either. I guess you would call them middle of the line. Either way, a great investment if you are not looking for junk or a super expensive saddle.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Well come to find out what I thought was my old, somewhat expensive saddle was a peice of garbage, made in India saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

BarrelAddict said:


> This site has good prices , the most expensive one I got a quote for was like $750 I believe
> 
> Handcrafted Saddles by Dakota - Page 1
> 
> I can post the prices I got from them tomorrow but they do all kinds of customizing for you. I'm also looking into a dakota!


A few years ago I got a saddle from them. I'm only ~an hour away from their shop so I was able to go and see them. Good deal and good guy to deal with, in my experience.

I had two saddles done by SouthernTrails Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Barrel Saddle, Ranch Saddle who is a member here. If you call Kevin, he will walk you through any concerns and I understand he deals with Dakota as well. I'm still riding the last one I got from him and I've put in hundreds of hours in it over the past year.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I actually got a Dakota barrel racer from my parents for Christmas but still have yet to ride in it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I read on the trail saddle which states Steele equi fit fiberglass covered flex tree. Fiberglass isn't flexible. The roper tree offers a 5 year warranty. Does that warranty expire the minute the saddle leaves the retailer? My Tex Tan offered a 5 year guarantee - big difference. If considering a Dakota, be sure to read the fine print if there's a warranty. I don't know of a saddlemaker in North America who can make a custom saddle for $750 unless he opts to work for less than min. wage.


----------



## bsms

Saddlebag said:


> I read on the trail saddle which states Steele equi fit fiberglass covered flex tree. Fiberglass isn't flexible. The roper tree offers a 5 year warranty. Does that warranty expire the minute the saddle leaves the retailer? My Tex Tan offered a 5 year guarantee - big difference. If considering a Dakota, be sure to read the fine print if there's a warranty. I don't know of a saddlemaker in North America who can make a custom saddle for $750 unless he opts to work for less than min. wage.


This link discusses the Steele equifit flex tree:

Steele Saddle Tree LLC - EQUI-FIT FLEXIBLE (EFF)

That should answer your 'isn't flexible' comment.

Why do you ask if a 5 year warranty expires the moment the saddle leaves the retailer? Unless it is a fly-by-night company - and neither Steele nor Dakota are those - then the warranty starts when the saddle is purchased for use. 5 years is fairly common in western saddles. 

"Circle Y saddles have a ten year tree warranty, a one year parts warranty, and a one year silver warranty. Saddles have a warranty registration card attached which contain a complete explanation of the warranties. All warranties apply to the original purchaser. Saddles manufactured before January 1, 2004 have a five-year tree warranty."

Circle Y Saddles - Western Saddles, Trail Riding Saddles, Barrel Sadles, Roping Saddles

"All our leather Tex Tan saddles have a five year warranty on the tree"

Tex Tan Need for Speed Barrel Saddle

I have no clue why someone would think TexTan has a superior warranty.

Dakota doesn't offer custom saddles. They offer semi-custom. That means standardized parts, with some interchangeability as the saddle is being made. I don't know what they pay, but they are not pretending they offer a true custom made saddle.

BTW - here is a list of folks using Steele trees:

Steele Saddle Tree LLC - Vendor Directory


----------



## Macslady

Just my opinion the Dakotas are probably made better than the Circle Y nowadays. Circle Y since it has become super popular is mass produced and tends to have defects that were not previously seen. Small saddle makers still treat their saddle making as a skill. I have had a couple different Dakotas. One I wish I still had.


----------



## jennifer newman

I know this is an old thread but I am trying to get the word out about the Dakota saddles. I bought a new Dakota roping saddle in 2004. I didn't realize how badly the saddle was fitting my QH. His back got so bad & his walk became so rough & he stumbled frequintely. I sold him because of this. I then started riding my young horse but could never get her to properly canter. I could spur spank or whatever & she would rather take that than canter. Otherwise she rode good except she wanted to shortstep alot. So then... I started riding another young horse & since she was grey she very quickly got two white spots on her withers. I really liked my saddle so I was trying to use different padding to correct this. I specifically ordered full QH bars on this saddle. Out of the blue she started bucking after riding alot. Now she has a knot on her left wither. I immediately traded my Dakota for an HR ranch cutter & to my surprise my horse with canter & the other quit bucking. Afriend of mine who purchased the same kind of saddle after I did is having the same problem on the left side of his horse. I am so upset about selling Elvis because I am sure I was responsible for the condition he was in. This problem almost caused me to be severly injured. I hope this can be helpful to someone out there. Spend the extra money on the HR saddles. I am glad I did. My horses are much happier besides it is so much more comfortable.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Every saddle brand is going to fit a tad bit different. Don't blame the maker for your inability to realize your saddle did not fit correctly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

I own a Dakita reining saddle. Never had a problem. In the shop getting new blevins buckles now. It fits all my guys just fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

So because it took you going through THREE horses to figure out your saddle is a bad fit your blaming th saddle company? You do realize every saddle fits different just like a shirt or a pair of pants fit each person differently. 


Please don't be ignorant and blame the saddle maker. I've never had an issue with mine and I love mine. Every saddle fits every horse differently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

Dakota & a lot of others use Steele trees. A good way to get a good fit via the Internet is discussed here:

Steele Saddle Tree LLC - Fit To The Horse

If you are new to fitting western saddles, it is a good place to start reading.


----------



## Mrs M

*Dakota Saddles*

Was happy with them have a Custom tooled and color reiner that ran about 850.00 new 5-6 years ago. Now also a nearly new Custom tooled special color Arab tree hybrid trail saddle that was close to a 1,000.00. Not even two years old and seat in that is just crap padding went flat under seat bones, :evil:wear in the center of the leather and a object of some kind nearly breaking through the very thin grade grain out leather. 

They are not being very nice about repairing it either or even admitting to something of a QA problem When a seat has huge seat bone divots and a nail head poking up through the seat maybe a problem here with Them. I feel ok I'll pay shipping one way not happy with the rest of what they think I should pay. This saddle looks new barely has any miles on it. Thehorsesaddleshop.com was the dealer on this and did a good job getting it built for me but, not a good advocate job now the this is an issue. So far not happy will update this if they reach out and get back to me. e-mails and phone calls just result in them wanting me to pay shipping two ways and at "cost" repair.


----------



## jennifer newman

After the spanking I got on what I wrote upearlier I had no other reply. My saddle had the very same seat but it didn't become defective like yours. I am sad it took me 3 horses to realize I had a problem. Everything was so gradual with the 1st horse & then the fact the 2nd one would not canter. Just never put it together until the 3rd horse just threw a fit. I guess stupid me but I have a HR Ranch cutter now & it is awesome. But it is very heavy. Sits like a rocking chair. Thank you for the reply I thought I was the only person unhappy with the Dakota.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I still have no issues with mine! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Sorry you had a bad experience, the 1st time I ever saw a Dakota was about 7 years ago when I met some people at a Barrel Racing Club, there were over 40 members there that owned one as one of the members was dealer so everyone got a great price.
Many of these people had been using their Saddles for over 10 years and they were all in great shape.
While anyone can get a bad Saddle, I can tell you one of the Biggest Names in the Saddle Industry at 3 times the price of a Dakota has a Much, Much, Much Higher Dissatisfaction rate.... just saying


.


----------



## garlicbunny

Just wondering what brand that is. I have recently discovered through my saddlemaker that I also have a defective saddle. Working on getting this issue resolved..


----------



## Joe4d

I had a less than satisfactory dealings with Horsesaddleshop as well, and dont agree with their sales policies. Whos another decent dealer of dakotas ?


----------



## Mrs M

MY Dakota Custom saddle with the seat issue is still with them. I spoke on the phone direct with Jamie @ Dakota he said he had not seen this seat divot problem. They "would have replaced seat if I'd returned it with-in a year" now I do not really know it that is true of course since being asked to pay "cost". It was less than two years old new condition barely rode in low miles. "should Not have failed like this" he quoted me. Ok so now they are replacing padding/seat with different materials. Will not know until I get it back if this a good job or not. They did work on one of the shipping charges but it's still running me money. Depends on how good this looks afterwards. I will let you know.


----------



## SouthernTrails

Joe4d said:


> Whos another decent dealer of dakotas ?


Me 

.


----------



## TackJack

Joe4d said:


> I had a less than satisfactory dealings with Horsesaddleshop as well, and dont agree with their sales policies. Whos another decent dealer of dakotas ?


What "sales policies" were wrong with them?


----------



## LilRedHOrnet103

where is their shop?


----------

